# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Feeling completely let down.

## Malhunting

I sent my .300wsm remmy away at the start of the year to a forum member to get some work done, rebarrel, action trued etc etc. Its been 4 months now and I still dont have it back infact all ive got is a bucket full of excuses, and endless pms apologizing but no rifle. Tryed calling him twice today and no answer, dont even know if ill see that gun again.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

who was it?

----------


## sako75

Crap Mal. Hope you get a positive resolve

----------


## Malhunting

I wont name names just yet but if dont get communication tomorrow they will be named.  Ive been patient enough with the whole situation.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Time for a trip in person!

----------


## Malhunting

Its on the cards, but it wont be me its someone twice as big.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I'm glad i are the midget :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

Back to the top

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

This story sounds familiar, I sent something away in January.....

----------


## Malhunting

Yep sounds like theres a few of us out there.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Malhunting

So Abe (Tuiman) we have now spoken, you know how I feel about the time it has taken you to get this done and the lack of communication.  You have an ultimatum lets see if you can deliver on this now. Your last chance to put this shit that you have created right. Gun back as it was or as it was meant to be by the deadline set.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## crnkin

When did you speak? This morning?

----------


## Malhunting

2:50pm according to the phone.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> So Abe (Tuiman) we have now spoken, you know how I feel about the time it has taken you to get this done and the lack of communication.  You have an ultimatum lets see if you can deliver on this now. Your last chance to put this shit that you have created right. Gun back as it was or as it was meant to be by the deadline set.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


I would just send it back to you and tell you to shove it up your ass just for airing this out on a public forum. But that's just me.
No need for this to be on here.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Malhunting

I hope he does at least it would be a step forward.ive been at this for months on end and im not the only one with yhis problem. This may just save someone else the hassel ive had. If it does then good. He advertises on here so he has to expect this as well when he doesnt communicate with people and tells stories.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Spook

RODSTA got a 9 page reaming for something way more trivial than this

----------


## R93

You posted you wouldn't name names if you got hold of him and sorted it. You did get hold of him today, but still had to mention names on a public forum. 
That says to me you obviously want to ruin his reputation over your individual problem.

You also made a threat, whether idle or not over a rifle repair/modification. Bloody Legend!
Hope you get it back as you sent it, but with it all lubed up, so it fits.
I am sure you will be back to square 1 in no time.  :Wink: 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Malhunting

Oh why dont you take his cock out of your mouth for a minute mate and see him for what he is. A shonk. He knew I was gonna name him he wasnt concerned.  He just treats everyone like a sucker. As you clearly are. If youd be happy with this many stories and lies then your his ideal customer.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

WTF! No friggin wonder. Lol!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## 257weatherby

So, if you want something done, from threading for a can to a full monty upgrade on your rifle. simple: send it to Robbie, (Gunworks) a working week to 10 days sees most things done, a little more time for some custom work, and he NEVER! messes his customers about. Sorted.

----------


## Malhunting

Noted.  Abe has just called me after i have been receiving threatening messages from a member which i will keep.  This should be the end of the saga now. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

It was me! I was just inviting you to repeat what you said about me in the thread to my face you gutless prick! I have nothing to hide, but you wanting to make it sound worse than it is, is just typical.

Harden the fuck up.

----------


## Malhunting

Idiot

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Maybe! But at least I am honest about the ordeal and can man up.

----------


## crnkin

I asked Robbie to build me a rifle, told me he doesn't touch anything but suppressors.

He's a great guy but won't do any custom work.

You threatened Abe above, I've screen shot that too.

And, he doesn't advertise here.

And, he's a great guy doing his best to please everyone, it's easy for the impartial observer to see where the problem lies here.

----------


## username

Sooo everyone has expressed their feelings. lets leave it there eh

----------


## Toby

Got 4 ducks tonight

----------


## mcche171

Good work toby  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

quack quack !

----------


## Freezer

Hey,   this all seems pretty strange as there is a constant flow of work done by Abe for forum members here.   All of which Camowsm, R93 etc rave about his quality of work.  Abe was very straight up with me about timeframe and his hunting commitments.  I hope that this is a one off and a misunderstanding at that.

----------


## hunter308

A mate of mine had his 284 done by Abe from memory and he is stoked with it.

----------


## camo wsm

> Hey,   this all seems pretty strange as there is a constant flow of work done by Abe for forum members here.   All of which Camowsm, R93 etc rave about his quality of work.  Abe was very straight up with me about timeframe and his hunting commitments.  I hope that this is a one off and a misunderstanding at that.


Yeah mate I have tried to stay out of this but I have found Abe more than good to deal with and he has built five rifles for me so far and is currently building another two I wouldn't keep using him if he was a wanker that being said there are always two sides to a story so hopefully this gets resolved and can be left at that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Malhunting

I think we have  it sorted now. Been a frustrating 4 months. Onwards!

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## camo wsm

> Oh why dont you take his cock out of your mouth for a minute mate and see him for what he is. A shonk. He knew I was gonna name him he wasnt concerned.  He just treats everyone like a sucker. As you clearly are. If youd be happy with this many stories and lies then your his ideal customer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


And if it's all sorted then this may have been a bit harsh mate... Just saying

----------


## Malhunting

Only sorted through our last conversation on phone. After the fact. Cheers

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

but , I didn't get a chance to chuck my 2 cents worth of advice in ...... oh piss it , ..... when I worked in retail many years ago , there was a saying kinda like this ... if someone gets good service that person tells 2 people .... if they get bad service , .they tell 10 ..... always rememberd that,  whenever I have done work for people , be it bike , car , airbrushing , building , gibstopping  etc etc ... I have always done my best to stick to the original plan and time frame , ... but fuk me , life happens sometimes .... good clear constant communication would have fixed all of this im sure .... 
cheers boys ...

----------


## 257weatherby

> I asked Robbie to build me a rifle, told me he doesn't touch anything but suppressors.
> 
> He's a great guy but won't do any custom work.
> 
> You threatened Abe above, I've screen shot that too.
> 
> And, he doesn't advertise here.
> 
> And, he's a great guy doing his best to please everyone, it's easy for the impartial observer to see where the problem lies here.


Huh?? have never even talked to the man, no idea who he is and I don't make threats on the net, that I do in person!, Robbie will do custom work, has done several for me over the years, one under way as we speak.Actually.

----------


## Dundee

I will sit this one out :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Don Henley - Dirty Laundry - YouTube

----------


## distant stalker

If i were to go back through all Malhuntings transactions with rifle purchases etc on the forum i see a coninual theme of dissatisfaction..... just saying maybe the issue is closer to home.

----------


## Malhunting

List them now 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Malhunting

Come pn distant stalker list them. Or you full of shit

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Scrub Diver

Man you guys have got some issues. I'm sure your local arms officers would be really impressed. 

I think I'm over this forum, and I only joined a few months ago.

----------


## username

Ok see ya.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Later  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

Hey guys I think it may be a good idea to keep these kinds of disputes out of public view and kept in the PM box. Last thing we need is for forum members to be buggering off because of these kinds of things happening.

----------


## Tahr

This place was started by transported convicts. It will never be normal.  :Grin: 

Not withstanding this, it surely cant be too difficult to play nicely? This thread is good example of silliness, compounded by silliness. Counter productive all round really.

----------


## Toby

> This place was started by *transported convicts*. It will never be “normal”.


Don't say that. People will start confusing us for Australians

----------


## Pengy

or worse still, whinging poms  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

> This place was started by transported convicts. It will never be “normal”. 
> 
> Not withstanding this, it surely can’t be too difficult to play nicely? This thread is good example of silliness, compounded by silliness. Counter productive all round really.


Fully agree Tahr, I got permanently stuck on the naughty seat from the other forum for pretty much the same kind of silliness and then some but as they say life is a big learning curve and you always learn from your silly mistakes and not to make them again  :Grin:  .

----------


## Spanners

There's a difference between convicts and a free man than moves. 

Life's not all fluffy ducks and there are bad experiences .... Prob a lot more than posted....

----------


## Gapped axe

drove past your work site yesterday hunter308, do you drive those Komatsu's and Bell's?

----------

